# deviantART



## Obscure (May 20, 2013)

Hey guys who has deviantART?

Let's watch each other^^
EccoCassandra (Ecco Cassandra) on deviantART 
INTJ

Oh and type your type if you want.


----------



## 45130 (Aug 26, 2012)

here's mine! Sercy (Sercan) on deviantART
there's also a group for perc people. needs more activity! PersonalityCafe on deviantART


----------



## Josef (Apr 15, 2012)

Vampire said:


> Hey guys who has deviantART?
> 
> Let's watch each other^^
> EccoCassandra (Ecco Cassandra) on deviantART
> ...


I'll bookmark this thread and post when I have a DA account. I've been thinking about it since I have a few works I'd like to post and DA seems like the perfect place.



Infinnacage said:


> here's mine! Sercy (Sercan) on deviantART
> there's also a group for perc people. needs more activity! PersonalityCafe on deviantART


Every group on PerC needs more activity xD.

I'm an INTJ 1w9.


----------



## Hurricane Matthew (Nov 9, 2012)

My page, INTP Zaleho (TK) on deviantART


----------



## Obscure (May 20, 2013)

Matthew Nisshoku said:


> My page, INTP Zaleho (TK) on deviantART





Infinnacage said:


> here's mine! Sercy (Sercan) on deviantART
> there's also a group for perc people. needs more activity! PersonalityCafe on deviantART


I've watched you both and joined the group ^^


----------



## Obscure (May 20, 2013)

Near said:


> I'll bookmark this thread and post when I have a DA account. I've been thinking about it since I have a few works I'd like to post and DA seems like the perfect place.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Near, did you paint your avatar?


----------



## justintroverted (Oct 24, 2012)

Bloody hell I'm going to regret this...

JDC-Comics-Online (The Official Page of JDC Comics) on deviantART

INTP apparently


----------



## Josef (Apr 15, 2012)

Vampire said:


> Near, did you paint your avatar?


Oh, no. I only do 3d, my avatar is a sort of explanation of some of my inner thoughts, I think.

I'm not a real artist, but I have some things I'd like to post and DA seems like a good place to do so, for instance, this:









this









and this, which is still a work in progress. 








And some other stuff lying around.


----------



## Obscure (May 20, 2013)

Near said:


> Oh, no. I only do 3d, my avatar is a sort of explanation of some of my inner thoughts, I think.
> 
> I'm not a real artist, but I have some things I'd like to post and DA seems like a good place to do so, for instance, this:
> 
> ...


First one is pweeeety :emoticon with heart eyes:

and second is conceptual, cool idea. The third one is a costume made robot or entirely 3D?


----------



## Josef (Apr 15, 2012)

Vampire said:


> First one is pweeeety :emoticon with heart eyes:
> 
> and second is conceptual, cool idea. The third one is a costume made robot or entirely 3D?


The third one is 3d, my design  it's still not finished though...


----------



## Obscure (May 20, 2013)

Near said:


> The third one is 3d, my design  it's still not finished though...


Ah looks pretty real to me ^^


----------



## d e c a d e n t (Apr 21, 2013)

Saria29 (Christina) on deviantART

hum

I dunno my type though =(

and that reminds me that I should be drawing more :/


----------



## malphigus (Jan 15, 2014)

Ooooh... can I join the fun? roud:

Me on dA!


----------



## SoulScream (Sep 17, 2012)

aRchAng3lZz (Stefan Veselinov) on deviantART
INTP


----------



## Hurricane Matthew (Nov 9, 2012)

SoulScream said:


> aRchAng3lZz (Stefan Veselinov) on deviantART
> INTP


Your stuff is really awesome... Environment paintings are something I'm trying to work on but you blow my stuff out of the water :V


----------



## JoetheBull (Apr 29, 2010)

think there is another thread like this. well here is mine JoeDraco (Joe "the Bull") on deviantART


isfp


----------



## JoetheBull (Apr 29, 2010)

Infinnacage said:


> there's also a group for perc people. needs more activity! PersonalityCafe on deviantART


Sorry I have been slacking in the drawing and writing area of my life as of late


----------



## 45130 (Aug 26, 2012)

JoetheBull said:


> Sorry I have been slacking in the drawing and writing area of my life as of late


nobody's pushing you to post 
really, dont worry
if you post something, you can use the group to share
if you don't, that's completely fine.


----------



## Jetsune Lobos (Apr 23, 2012)

I would make one but I can't draw worth skittles...

_Sigh_ if only there was a site for submitting bits of writing besides Wattpad


----------



## malphigus (Jan 15, 2014)

JoetheBull said:


> think there is another thread like this. well here is mine JoeDraco (Joe "the Bull") on deviantART
> 
> 
> isfp


Twas you! Thank you sir! I will not disappoint...

You don't have to watch me since I think what I draw aren't your cup of tea  But thank you regardless! roud:


----------



## SleepyAsh (Nov 10, 2015)

INFJ here :3


----------



## voron (Jan 19, 2015)

noknn.deviantart.com


----------

